# Mullet Snatching



## tips n tails

After reading fishwaltons thread about mullet snatchings with treble hooks, I wanted to ask the last month Ive been seeing 5 to 10 boats stacked on top of each other in one of the river fingers of blackwater bay. Are they doing this??? I thought maybe there was a great shellcracker hole there but mullet snatching makes sense. I've wanted to go over and ask but didn't want to screw up their fishing. The crab guy in BW does he sell those to people or to restaurants?


----------



## drifterfisher

If your talking about the area just east of Morrell Landing then you are spot on for mullet snatching.You will need some Rex brand dog food(it sinks) some 25-30# line some treble hooks,a cork and either a cane pole or a good stiff fishing pole.And two poles about 15' long with a way to tie them to your boat front and rear.If you go,please use your trolling motor to get close to the other boats,and pull right up behind or in front of the line of boats.


----------



## azevedo16

Yep definetly mullet snatchers. Winter time you can kill the shellcracker there!


----------



## jaster

I have seen this in BW a few times. I have been wanting to try it, so when we goin Drift? Lol


----------



## drifterfisher

I only do it in the dark....


----------



## tips n tails

Thanks guys. If your up for going drifter I have the boat if you have the know how.


----------



## cottontop58

me and my buddy went for our first time the other day snatched 57 mullet and 2 catfish


----------



## tips n tails

cottontop58 said:


> me and my buddy went for our first time the other day snatched 57 mullet and 2 catfish


Where was this? Do you basically feel the fish bump the line/hook and jerk?


----------



## FishWalton

I'm off this morning to see if I can learn a little more about snagging mullet. Looks like a good day to be out somewhere on the water after all the weather we have been having.


----------



## islandmanmitch

A buddy of mine was in Alabama a while back having a sales lunch with some potential customers. When they found out he was from Milton all they wanted to talk about was "The Hole". They said they make a trip down to "The Hole" at least twice a month for the some of the best mullet fishing in the South.


----------



## drifterfisher

tips n tails said:


> Thanks guys. If your up for going drifter I have the boat if you have the know how.


I only go after dark....


----------



## cottontop58

tips n tails said:


> Where was this? Do you basically feel the fish bump the line/hook and jerk?


 

yea u have a cork to, we use a jig head on end of line sort of for a weight, then come 3-4 inches up line and tie a gold trouble hook onto line, once the mullet get in there heavy ull see them bumping into line, u snatch sometimes u have fish and sometims u have scales, but its air conditioning fishing we fish in water bout 10 feet to side of our stake , high protein dog food


----------



## Yakavelli

Never done it on the river. I've snatched tons of them big ole black mullet out from under ft pickens pier. Gotta have a stout rod for it though, them big blacks put up a hell of a fight.


----------



## FishWalton

*mullet*

Buddy and I got 44 this morning. The box was full so we stopped. Got tired anyway and it was starting to get hot.


----------



## jcoss15

Yep the "mullet hole" you can snatch them like crazy there...get some Rex sinking dog food, stout pole with some big trebles and snatch away. Its fun, but makes a bloody mess of your boat., but worth it. A foul hooked mullet is a beast to land.


----------



## FishWalton

*Blood*

You are right about a mess. Those things bleed like a stuck pig, but they are very good to eat, that is if you like the taste. My buddy fired up the smoker and I just finished a couple of filets smoked with a Creole seasoning. :thumbup:
Catch a limit and they will wear you out. 
We used "Rex' today but Ruff and Tuff is popular as well


----------



## tips n tails

islandmanmitch said:


> A buddy of mine was in Alabama a while back having a sales lunch with some potential customers. When they found out he was from Milton all they wanted to talk about was "The Hole". They said they make a trip down to "The Hole" at least twice a month for the some of the best mullet fishing in the South.


That's crazy!

Good job today FW. I bet they smoked up really good. If there's a load of them in a hole why don't people use a cast net? True it might be as fun but I'd bet one could get a lot quicker and easier. 

Drifter let's get together and give it a go, it will be my first time but from watching those guys on the river and listening to the talk on here id like to just experience it.


----------



## FishWalton

Cast netters probably fish the hole when the boat guys are not there, but I don't think it would be a good idea to try that in their presence. The netter might get a shot across the bow.  I have seen as many as 14 boats all lined up at the hole using hook and line.


----------



## tips n tails

Lol I had to ask. So to become better educated, why do the mullet go to a hole? Are they spawning? Also can a person chum mullet with dog food to any location or is the depth, deeper better hence a hole? ya when I first these guys lined up it looked people sheepshead fishing. Mullet pretty good eating?


----------



## FishWalton

Although I was born and raised in these parts and fished the river I'm brand new at the mullet snatching game. How the "hole(s)" got started I don't know but assume way back when, folks just started congretating in the spot and kept baiting year after year. Again, I assume with so much bait nearly every day the mullet are like sheep, they follow one another to the food. There is one spot called the "community hole" that has apparently been abandoned. I never see a boat there anymore. Don't know why. 
The taste is different than most other fish but it's liked by a heck of a lot of people. Mullet are often used for event fish fry's because they are cheap to buy and easy to catch. 
Each time I go I learn a little more thanks to guys nearby that have freely offered advise on how to get it done. One thing you will quickly learn, there are many opinions on how to rig, hooks used, line, etc. Eventually you will settle on the rig you like and the kind of pole best for you. For some reason a fly rod seems to be the most used pole, but you don't use it like a normal fly rog. They are sensitive but other type rods/poles are as well.
. The tackle is simple and dog food that sinks seems to be the most used bait. Doesn't make a lot of difference on the brand so long as it sinks.
From what I have read mullet spawn in the gulf and the little guys come to the bay, rivers and streams to grow up.


----------



## drifterfisher

TnT let me know when ya ready,maybe tuesday night?


----------



## jcoss15

tips n tails said:


> Lol I had to ask. So to become better educated, why do the mullet go to a hole? Are they spawning? Also can a person chum mullet with dog food to any location or is the depth, deeper better hence a hole? ya when I first these guys lined up it looked people sheepshead fishing. Mullet pretty good eating?


Its not so much of a "hole", but more like what FW said; just a common location, people have been snactching mullet there for years and years and its like a constant baited hole where there is always some left over food on the bottom for them to feed on. 

They WILL break your average pole you need something tough like a black widow fiberglass pole to snatch with...they will break those too. I have used a bass rod before to snatch with also but it not as good as a stout pole. Their great eating IMO...


----------



## FishWalton

JCross is right on the rod. You could have a problem using a bream-buster on a good one. Right now I'm using a 9 ft 6wt fly rod which works OK. My buddy uses a Eagle Claw 8 1/2 fly rod, 7/8 wt which is a little heftier and it works well. Yesterday a lady was using what looked like maybe an 8 ft inshore heavy rod and a guy was using about a 14 ft hefty looking crappie pole. A Black Widow pole would be an excellent choice.


----------



## tips n tails

Thanks for the replies guys, I was out in the bay this morning, and tried using my cast net to catch some along the shore just messing around, was more just getting the feel of the net and ended up catching a little 12 inch black drum which I let go. Surprised the heck out of me. Ive also caught a few shrimp in my cast net. I caught a mullet while back and they sure are funny looking sorta have a sucker mouth.


----------



## shootnstarz

I remember in the past people actually catching mullet on a hook and line. Seems they were using either corn kernels or dough balls. (I know, you didn't know dough had balls).

They used small gold hooks, and I believe they fished for them up in Esc bay, near the fish camp on 90.

Rick


----------



## Jason

I thought my paw-n-law was crazy when he said we were going mullet fishing w/ cane poles...I only fished w/ a net fer em.....We had a hole on Choctahatchee and baited it up. We had small gold hooks w/ a small piece of white grub on the hook and a small bobber. When the bobber started bumping you hook em! It was purty fun but never did it at night....


----------

